# How could I choose 3g or wifi navigation in Kindle 3?



## magodiafano (Nov 30, 2010)

Is there a way to choose 3g navigation or wifi navigation? because sometimes I have a problem: when there is a free wifi, kindle sets the connection automatically on wifi... but sometimes a password is required after and therefore I can't use internet.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

As I understand it, it defaults to 3G. If there is no 3G service, then it switches to WiFi. You can’t switch it yourself, it's all automatic.

I don't understand the last part of your post.

Mike


----------



## labread (Jan 26, 2011)

If you go to settings, you can tell the Kindle to forget the WiFi network, and then you will be routed back to 3G.  I needed to do that the other evening when it had made the connection but I didn't have the password for access.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The default is for it to search for your wifi network.  Once you have set your kindle to your wifi network the kindle will look for that and choose that over 3G.  If your network is down or the signal is weak it may flip to 3G.

I actually get to see this in action sometimes when I am upstairs reading in bed.. usually it uses my wifi (which is set up downstairs) but sometimes it feels the need to use 3G and then sometimes it will flip from 3G to wifi whileI watch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> As I understand it, it defaults to 3G. If there is no 3G service, then it switches to WiFi. You can't switch it yourself, it's all automatic.
> 
> I don't understand the last part of your post.
> 
> Mike


In fact it will first search for an open WiFi Network. If it's a free network it can connect without any problem and off you go. Some 'free' networks still require authentication via the browser -- for instance, at Panera Bread. But it's not hard to do -- just open the browser; it should come up automatically to the 'I accept' screen. You just have to navigate the cursor to the button to click.

If it can't find an open WiFi Network it will switch to 3G (assuming you have the one with 3G as an option.  )

Note that if you don't want to use the WiFi networks available, you can go to settings and tell it to 'forget' them. That way it won't try to connect next time you're in that area.

Mine automatically connects to our network at home, and I've also taught it how to connect at the church office and my dad's house. I was also able to successfully connect via WiFi while staying at a Hilton last January.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

And, it isn't called "navigation", it is a wireless connection method.


----------



## magodiafano (Nov 30, 2010)

now I have the opposite problem: I wanna switch from 3g to wifi to transfer some documents!! how could I do that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you turn the wireless on and are in range of a WiFi signal it should be fairly automatic.  You may need to go to settings to connect if it's a new network for it.  But, for example, here at home, my Kindle 'knows' our home network.  If I'm home and turn on wireless it automatically connects.  Works the same with some other places where I've connected.  If it's a network that needs an authentication you may need to open the browser which will come up automatically to the network web page and click "I agree" or some such.


----------



## magodiafano (Nov 30, 2010)

in my house there is wifi without password! but it uses automatically 3g... I am not able to switch to wifi...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have the 3rd generation Kindle:  the one with the flat controller vs. a mini-joystick?  If so, it should use WiFi by preference over 3G unless you've told it not to use a given network. . .

If not, you don't have WiFi at all.


----------

